# Police Clearance Certificate



## yashwanth.258 (Jun 5, 2014)

Hi all,

I got a doubt about PCC, lets say if I lived in 3 different addresses in one big city (Hyderabad). Do I need to take PCC for 3 different addresses in 3 different places ? :confused2:

Thanks in advance. 
-Yash


----------



## viv101 (Aug 27, 2015)

Only for the latest residence where you currently reside.



yashwanth.258 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got a doubt about PCC, lets say if I lived in 3 different addresses in one big city (Hyderabad). Do I need to take PCC for 3 different addresses in 3 different places ? :confused2:
> 
> ...


----------

